# Wine Gummy Bears



## RegionRat (Mar 7, 2014)

I have not made them, yet..

http://www.thrive-style.com/2013/01...wine-hearts-not-for-kids-great-for-your-body/

RR


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder what type of wine they pair best with?


----------

